# FLR M Confusion



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Good morning!

We are in the process of applying for our first FLR(M) application (fiancé visa to spouse visa) from within the UK and are getting slightly confused with the application process.

My (now) wife applied for the fiancé visa from outside the UK which we applied online and then posted supporting documents to Sheffield but I understand that a new online system has been implemented recently for extension applications such as FLR(M). Checking the forum, most threads refer to FLR(M) as the extension after a 2.5 year spouse visa but this is not the case for our application as we are switching from a 6 month fiancé visa instead (although this is still referred to as FLR(M) too?). 

If possible, can someone please clarify what the application procedure should be for our FLR(M) application which switches a fiancé visa to a spouse visa from within the UK? The gov.uk website doesn't make it easy to find out either... but it looks like it is going to be a very different process to when we applied for the fiancé visa.

It also looks like most of the supporting evidence required will be the same with the addition of marriage certificate. Is there anything else we might need to include which may not have been required during the fiancé visa application? Someone mentioned on the forums that the IELTS A1 my wife took for the fiancé visa application is still valid for this application and that a TB certificate is not required as we are already in the UK.

As always, any advice or previous experiences would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Tphung (May 13, 2018)

Hi 

The link below tells you the new services.

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/ukvis-n...ign=govuk-notifications&utm_content=immediate

You should apply to switch your fiance visa to first FLR M online, fill the online form and pay IHS, you could choose to use standard or priority service when you finish the online form. After payment you then book the appointment for biometric enrolment, you can scan all your supporting documents and upload them to UKVCAS yourself or bring them with you to the appointment, they will do it for you. 

Heres the online form:

https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ign=govuk-notifications&utm_content=immediate


There will be a list of required documents after you finish the online form. You dont need TB test, not sure about the IELTS maybe someone else could help you with that.


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks for your response, Tphung!

I have now gone through the online form to see what sort of questions came up and it does appear to be a more refined version of previous forms which is great. There are however some questions which are worrying and hopefully someone here is kind enough to share some advice or experience: 

1. It asks if you have lived together and if you select "yes" then it asks for proof of living together for 2 years. such as utility bills in our names. As my wife has only been here for a few months on a fiancé visa, it seems unrealistic to have this evidence right? I then tried selecting the "no" option and it still asks for evidence to why you have not lived together... what evidence would you provide in this instance instead - our passports + an explanation or something?

2. On the English language section, it does not ask if have already used your A1 IELTS to apply for a previous visa application and only prompts you to select that you have passed an approved English language test equivalent to CEFR A1 or higher for the extension. To confirm, this means that my wife can resubmit the same A1 IELTS certificate and is not required to take A2/B1 for this particular application as she is only switching from fiancé to spouse visa? 

3. Towards the end of the form it actually lists the documents that you need to submit (which is very useful!) but does this mean that anything NOT listed is no longer required? For example, we provided extensive proof of relationship documents such as call logs, text messages and photos together for our fiancé visa application but there is no mention of this for this FLR M application. Is this because we are applying from within the UK (as an extension) or is it recommend to still provide such evidence NOT listed on the list? I am just worried that the new system is still testing it's process or if the evidence required is just actually less than the initial fiancé visa application. I feel like I'm missing something...

Once again, any input would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

1. This isn't strictly required when switching from a fiancée visa - The FLR(M) application is intended to be used by people in a variety of different circumstances but can't cater perfectly to everyone. Switching from a fiance visa is one such case. Just tick 'yes' and submit what you have, they aren't looking for a full 2 years of cohabitation evidence (but remember to opt out of 'paperless' statements and save all official post, because you'll need it for your next FLR(M) and ILR applications)

2. Yes, the A1 IELTS used for the first fiancée visa is sufficient

3. I think most people would recommend you submit the same documentation you submitted for the fiancée visa, but with a marriage certificate, updated financial documentation, and any cohabitation evidence you have. You shouldn't really need to provide your relationship evidence again (since you've already been vetted) but since you don't have extensive cohabitation evidence at this point, I think you should just include everything from your previous application.


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you clever-octopus! We will definitely start keeping all official letters and post in a folder going forward.

Following what you said, would you recommend also providing an updated cover letter/sponsor letter (similar to the one used for the fiancé visa application) in addition to the other evidence? 

Would the application be penalised if we are unable to provide cohabitation evidence as banks/GPs generally won't let us register on a fiancé visa. What else could we use?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You really don't need cover letters for this application, as your relationship has already been vetted



> Would the application be penalised if we are unable to provide cohabitation evidence


No, you're not really expected to be living together at this point. It's ok to have nothing.


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

Steve8888 said:


> Thank you clever-octopus! We will definitely start keeping all official letters and post in a folder going forward.
> 
> Following what you said, would you recommend also providing an updated cover letter/sponsor letter (similar to the one used for the fiancé visa application) in addition to the other evidence?
> 
> Would the application be penalised if we are unable to provide cohabitation evidence as banks/GPs generally won't let us register on a fiancé visa. What else could we use?


You could apply for like store cards in her name, I did this when I moved over here on a fiance visa, I ordered stuff from amazon, I applied for every grocery store, chemist card, and everything else I could find. I had enough evidence to show I was getting mail that it was fine. Like i went out of my way to order a few things online that I needed from chemists and things just to get mail in my name, could also have her family write her a a letter or a card you can provide with her name an address on it. Another thing that we did was have my mother and father in law write a letter of support saying they had attended our wedding had weekely encounters with me ect. I did this as well for my extension this time around.

You could send your wife to a chiropractor or a private service like accupuncture or massage where she will get a receipt with a bill in her name as proof if your in a pinch to get something with her on your address. Also there is the eye doctor as well that could be used. Could book her a eye evaluation appointment there not very expensive and another way to have some correspondance.

But I got myself a nectar card, a boots card, a morrisons card, a tesco card, an ikea card, ect. I also signed up for some shopping magazines like lands end ect. I was getting plenty of mail through the door by time i had to file my visa application.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

That's not right. Store cards aren't from 'official' sources so they won't be counted. Letters of support from friends/family likewise aren't considered. They aren't evidence of a genuine relationship or cohabitation. If you sent these, they were inconsequential to your application


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

clever-octopus said:


> That's not right. Store cards aren't from 'official' sources so they won't be counted. Letters of support from friends/family likewise aren't considered. They aren't evidence of a genuine relationship or cohabitation. If you sent these, they were inconsequential to your application


well this was 2.5 years ago apparently they've changed things since then. Like I said sign up to the eye doctor and have a private appointment with a chiro or a acupuncturist. I used loads of doctors letters for this visa. I figured I payed back specialist, pain specialists, and the likes enough money privately the paper they wrote the worthless letters on had to be of some use.


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks for sharing your advice and experiences! I have now started putting together all supporting documents and was wondering if there is anything missing?

FLR (M) - Switching from Fiancé visa to Spouse visa 

Completed Online Application Form from

- Applicant Passport
- Applicant Cover Letter
- Declaration Form
- IELTS A1 Certificate (same proof of English language evidence being reused from initial fiancé visa application as we are not extending stay in the UK after 2.5 years yet)
- Marriage Certificate

- Sponsor Passport
- Sponsor Cover Letter
- Declaration Form

- 6 Months Payslips
- 6 Months Bank Statements
- Employment Letter
- Signed Employment Contract
- P60 (does not cover the last 6 months but will included as it is still above the £18,000 requirement?)

- Land Registry Document (owned by family member)
- Property owner's passport (does this need to be certified?)
- Letter from property owner giving permission for us to live at the property (also incudes confirmation stating that me and my wife live at the property)
- Most recent utility bill with property owner's name 
- Property Inspection Report (is using the same report as when we applied for the fiancé visa sufficient as nothing has changed since that time? the report is a few months old now...)

- Letter confirming that we are unable to provide 2 years worth of correspondence as my wife has only been in the country for 3 months and that most places such as banks are unwilling to let her open an account until she has spouse visa/NI etc.
- Applicant's NHS registration letter as we were able to register with our local GP surgery (is this enough as she is still only in the UK on a fiancé visa and has only been here for 3 months?).
- Registration letter for Tesco and Boots membership (I know these are generally not accepted, but as we have nothing else to provide, is it worth including?).


- WhatsApp and phone call screenshots from previous application (with additional screenshots covering the most recent months).
- Photos of us together from previous application (with additional photos since my wife returned to the UK including wedding photos).
- Boarding tickets/Hotel Bookings as proof of relationship still required?
- Wedding related receipts? (wedding rings, flowers etc?)

---------------------------------------------------------------------


I understand that with the new online system we can upload all of the above supporting documents ourselves. Is there a specific file format that everything needs to be or can I just scan everything as PDF files?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You don't need cover letters or declaration forms. If you're referring to SU07 that's not for spouses/partners, it's for adult dependant relatives such as elderly/disabled parents.

I'm not sure why it has to be explained again but you don't strictly need cohabitation evidence when switching from a fiance visa, so I don't know why you are supplying completely unnecessary and worthless items like Tesco membership cards.

You don't need wedding receipts since you're already married, those items are only required when applying specifically for a fiance visa. I think the rest looks okay.


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you again, clever-octopus!

Does anyone know if scanning and uploading all the supporting documents as PDF files to the online system is fine or if they only accept a specific file format such as .jpeg? And would these same supporting documents be required physically at any point as nothing is being sent to Sheffield by post?


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Steve8888 said:


> Thank you again, clever-octopus!
> 
> Does anyone know if scanning and uploading all the supporting documents as PDF files to the online system is fine or if they only accept a specific file format such as .jpeg? And would these same supporting documents be required physically at any point as nothing is being sent to Sheffield by post?


You can scan in either pdf or jpeg but make sure that the documents don’t exceed 6 MB.

I went from a fiancée visa to FLR M in 2016. I’d done an in-person appointment (these are no longer available) and was told that the 6 items of correspondence are mandatory for the FLR M extension but not the initial application. 

As clever-octopus says, make sure the letters you submit are from sources stated (they are strict about this).

I’d written a cover letter explaining that I’d arrived 2 months ago and didn’t have the required amount of correspondence.

Hope that helps!

I think you need to scan and upload all your documents with the new system. I will be uploading mine next week!

Not too sure about sending physical documents.


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you, PurpleSkies!

Do you know if the 6MB limit is per file or for each section (finance, accommodation)?

I just realised that there is no mention of passport sized photos... do we still need to provide these like last time?

I'm still wondering if we need to physically provide the original paper versions of the supporting documents at any point or is it literally just uploading everything online (including the bank statements etc).


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

The 6mb is per file so quite manageable. Passports are a bit of a challenge. No passport size photos from what I understand. You must take your originals to your appointment as Sopra Steria are supposed to check them.


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Steve8888 said:


> Thank you, PurpleSkies!
> 
> Do you know if the 6MB limit is per file or for each section (finance, accommodation)?
> 
> ...


Hi Steve8888

I think no individual file should be larger than 6MB

I just scanned my passport at 200 dpi in colour and it was less than 2 MB

You do not need passport photos 

You will need to bring all originals of documents uploaded for your appointment


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> The 6mb is per file so quite manageable. Passports are a bit of a challenge. No passport size photos from what I understand. You must take your originals to your appointment as Sopra Steria are supposed to check them.


Thanks for the response guys - I have started preparing PDF files for all supporting documents within the 6MB limit per file. 

With regards to the quote above, does this mean they will just check that everything uploaded matches with the official physical documents (bank statements, payslips, passports etc) during the appointment and then return them to you immediately? Or do they actually keep them for the duration of the application?


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Steve8888 said:


> Whatshouldwedo said:
> 
> 
> > The 6mb is per file so quite manageable. Passports are a bit of a challenge. No passport size photos from what I understand. You must take your originals to your appointment as Sopra Steria are supposed to check them.
> ...


You can pay £35 for them to check all documents are scanned properly before the appointment and nothing is missing 

This option is available in ‘additional services’ when paying online but they require 2 working days to check. So, keep that in mind when booking your appointment.

You have until 10 pm on the day of your appointment to upload any missing documents.

I was planning on using the checking service - does anyone have feedback on this?

Everything, including your passport, will be returned to you at the appointment. No documents are kept.


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks again, PurpleSkies!

I assume once you upload all documents, you will still be able to log in and view what you've uploaded right? Are there different sections to upload everything? (eg. Finances, Accommodation, Identifcation etc)

I realise now that depending on how you answer the online application form, your checklist will change to correspond. For example, the question "Are there any factors which would make it difficult or impossible for you to integrate and establish a private life in that country?" prompts you to write an explanation and provide official evidence to prove this if you select YES but I guess it is better to select NO as this will not affect the application decision as long as the financial/accommodation/IELTS requirements are met? My main reason for selecting YES would be because I will not be able to find the same level of employment in another country - but I assume this is an insufficient reason and there is no real way to provide evidence for this...?

Similarly, "Do you and your partner currently live together?" prompts you to provide evidence of correspondence for the last 2 years. As already explained in this thread that proof of correspondence is not required for switching from fiancé visa to spouse visa, should I select YES (and provide a letter explaining why we do not have the evidence) or select NO? Also, what is the correct date for "When did you start living together in a relationship?" - is it when my wife came back to the UK on her fiancé visa a few months ago?


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Steve8888 said:


> Thanks again, PurpleSkies!
> 
> I assume once you upload all documents, you will still be able to log in and view what you've uploaded right? Are there different sections to upload everything? (eg. Finances, Accommodation, Identifcation etc)
> 
> ...


Hello Steve8888,

1. Yes, I have read that there are different sections to upload documents 
I am uploading mine on Wednesday and let you know 

2. I responded ‘yes’ as well and gave the same reason as you - my husband would not be able to find suitable employment in his field in my country. 

Also said that his work, family and property are all in the UK.

I agree that it should not have an impact on the application as all other criteria are met 

3. If living together, select ‘yes’ 
Include a cover letter explaining lack of correspondence 
(I did this when switching from a fiancé to FLR M)

4. The date your wife started living with you on her fiancé visa


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

By answering "Are there any factors which would make it difficult or impossible for you to integrate and establish a private life in that country?" with YES, what can be used as evidence to prove this? Or is the explanation that you write in the online application box sufficient? The only reason I'm asking is that it is specifically listed in the required documents checklist on the online application if you select YES.

I've started scanning every page of my and my wife's passports (including blank pages) which I'm sure others here will agree is a long process - would these need to be printed and certified at a post office or anything or is bringing the original passports to the biometrics appointment all that is required? Similarly, as my parents own the property we are staying at, would they need to provide a certified scanned copy of their biometric page passports and/or bring the original passport to the appointment too?

Thanks again in advance!


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Steve8888 said:


> By answering "Are there any factors which would make it difficult or impossible for you to integrate and establish a private life in that country?" with YES, what can be used as evidence to prove this? Or is the explanation that you write in the online application box sufficient? The only reason I'm asking is that it is specifically listed in the required documents checklist on the online application if you select YES.
> 
> I've started scanning every page of my and my wife's passports (including blank pages) which I'm sure others here will agree is a long process - would these need to be printed and certified at a post office or anything or is bringing the original passports to the biometrics appointment all that is required? Similarly, as my parents own the property we are staying at, would they need to provide a certified scanned copy of their biometric page passports and/or bring the original passport to the appointment too?
> 
> Thanks again in advance!


Hi,

The explanation in the box is enough. Don’t tick the box that asks for evidence. 

You will not be asked for extra documents if the box is unticked.

You don’t need to certify your and your wife’s passports. Scan both the passports. Take originals to the appointment. 

You will require a letter from your parents stating that they have allowed you and your wife to stay in their property. You can mention their passport numbers in the letter allowing you to stay if you want.

I don’t think it’s necessary to include your parents’ passports - others in a similar situation may offer better advice


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you, I will be taking the original passports to the appointment. Do our passport scans need to be every single page (including blank pages) or is the bio page sufficient?

We've prepared a parent's letter giving permission to stay at the property but are a little concerned about the property inspection report. We carried out a property inspection report back in June 2018 for the purpose of the fiancé visa application and are not sure if reusing the same report would be fine as nothing about the property and the people living at the property has changed. The report clearly confirms that there is no overcrowding at the property. Has anyone got any experiences in reusing a property inspection report?


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Sounds good! 

You will need to scan every page (including blank pages) for your passport 

The 2018 housing report should be fine to submit - another member may give better advice


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thanks, PurpleSkies 

The only reason I'm worried about reusing the property inspection report is that it's over 6 months ago (although the report details regarding the property size and occupants haven't changed) but I also don't want to spend any additional money on top of the application fee/IHS if not required. Has anyone else come across this situation before? The report clearly indicates that there is no overcrowding but obviously the date of the report might be a concern and the report says "for fiancé visa application".


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sorry guys - I couldn't find the edit button for my previous post!

In addition to my question about reusing the same property inspection report above, I was just wondering something else about the items of correspondence. 

Although it has already been established that my wife (the applicant) is not required to provide proof of living at the address for 2 years as she has only been here for 3 months... will I (the sponsor) still be required to provide anything as proof of me living at the address? Will my bank statements provided for the financial evidence be sufficient or would I need additional documents?


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

Steve8888 said:


> Sorry guys - I couldn't find the edit button for my previous post!
> 
> In addition to my question about reusing the same property inspection report above, I was just wondering something else about the items of correspondence.
> 
> Although it has already been established that my wife (the applicant) is not required to provide proof of living at the address for 2 years as she has only been here for 3 months... will I (the sponsor) still be required to provide anything as proof of me living at the address? Will my bank statements provided for the financial evidence be sufficient or would I need additional documents?



Do you have council tax statements or any utility bills laying around those would be a good idea to include imo.


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

LMH71 said:


> Do you have council tax statements or any utility bills laying around those would be a good idea to include imo.


I have a NHS registration letter in my wife's name for 10th January and I can provide a bank statement with my name (different bank from where my financial evidence is coming from) dated for 14th January. Do you think this would be sufficient for proving we live together? Obviously we will need to write a letter explaining why we don't have any other items of correspondence (wife has only been here for a few months etc). Is there anything you would recommend to include in this letter?

I could supply more bank statements to cover October, November and December too (my wife arrived in end of October) but they would only be in my name. We have been unable to get her name in anything else at the moment (bank account, utility bills etc).


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Steve8888 said:


> LMH71 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have council tax statements or any utility bills laying around those would be a good idea to include imo.
> ...



Yes - provide your wife’s NHS letter and your January bank statement 

Your address is also on your marriage certificate

Don’t stress over correspondence as it’s not important for your first FLR M

Start opening joint accounts as soon as your FLR M is granted 

Always opt for paper bills


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you once again! I don't know why I'm getting so stressed and worried about the correspondence part of the application... must be trauma from doing our initial fiancé visa application lol.

Anyway, looks like everything is good to go and I will be paying the IHS and submitting the online application in the next few days. Looking at what categories are available for scanning, would the following be alright?

Proof of Identity / Travel History:
Applicant Passport 
Sponsor Passport

Proof of Application:
Online Application Form
Family Declaration Form
Family Consent Forms
Applicant Cover Letter
Sponsor Cover Letter

Other:
IELTS A1 here?
Accommodation evidence here?
Photos (same as fiancé visa + wedding photos)
WhatsApp and phone call evidence (same as fiancé visa)
Boarding passes/hotel bookings (same as fiancé visa)
Letter written from family members

Residence in the UK:
Letter to explain why we do not have 6 items of correspondence
NHS registration letter (applicant name) for January 2019
Bank statement (sponsor name) from non financial evidence bank statement for January 2019
Land Registry (owned by mother)
Letter from property owner giving permission for us live at the property
Passport copy of property owner
Utility bills (property owner name)
Property Inspection Report (same report used for fiancé visa)

Finances:
6 months bank statements

Proof of Business:
Leave this blank?

Life Events:
Marriage Certificate

Medical Information:
Leave this blank?

Sponsors / Employment:
6 months payslips
Employment letter 
Employment contract
P60
6 months bank statements here instead?

Educational:
IELTS A1 here?


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm getting ready to pay for the IHS and finally submit the application online (yay!) and when paying for the IHS it says visa route is "further Leave to Remain - FLR and visa type is "Marriage - FLR(M)". This is correct right? We are switching from fiancé visa to spouse visa.

My wife will be keeping her surname... so shall we put her title as Ms instead of Mrs on the application? 

Regarding my post about for uploading categories, is anyone able to provide any experiences or advice for where the IELTS A1 certificate should go? I'm thinking under "Educational" makes sense? Hopefully everything else is in the right category and nothing is missing lol.


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Steve8888 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm getting ready to pay for the IHS and finally submit the application online (yay!) and when paying for the IHS it says visa route is "further Leave to Remain - FLR and visa type is "Marriage - FLR(M)". This is correct right? We are switching from fiancé visa to spouse visa.
> 
> ...


Hi

Visa type is correct- FLR Marriage 

The name on your wife’s application must be the same as her passport - this is extremely important 

You can put her married name under “have you been known by any other name?” 

In reason, put “marriage”

Yes - IELTS goes in “educational”


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi PurpleSkies!!! How did your appointment go?

Well my wife's passport does not have a title (I think some countries don't have this...) and she will keep her maiden surname now that we are married. Would it be confusing if I put Mrs FirstName MaidenName? Or would it be better to put Ms since she is now married but won't change her surname to mine? Thanks again!


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Steve8888 said:


> Hi PurpleSkies!!! How did your appointment go?
> 
> Well my wife's passport does not have a title (I think some countries don't have this...) and she will keep her maiden surname now that we are married. Would it be confusing if I put Mrs FirstName MaidenName? Or would it be better to put Ms since she is now married but won't change her surname to mine? Thanks again!


Hey Steve8888

My appointment is on Thursday in Croydon - I will update you on how it goes!

I chose “Ms” “first name” “maiden name” for my application - my passport doesn’t have a title either, but I always put “Ms” for applications 

The Home Office does say that the applicant name should be exactly how it is entered in the passport 

When are you planning to apply?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

PurpleSkies said:


> Hey Steve8888
> 
> My appointment is on Thursday in Croydon - I will update you on how it goes!
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well on Thursday, PurpleSkies, and that you get a quick approval!


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> PurpleSkies said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Steve8888
> ...


Thank you for your kind words Whatshouldwedo!


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

PurpleSkies said:


> Hey Steve8888
> 
> My appointment is on Thursday in Croydon - I will update you on how it goes!
> 
> ...


That's great! Wish you all the best at your appointment! We will be submitting the application over the next few days...so scary hahaha... Do you know if the 28 day rule for financial requirements starts from the date we pay and submit the online application?

Also, where is the option to select super priority on the online application? I'm assuming it is after you have paid the IHS because I can't see it so far...


----------



## charrison1988 (Apr 5, 2016)

My wife kept her original surname on marriage to me, as is customary in her culture.

A title is a personal decision. My wife uses "Mrs" to signify that she is married, but that's her personal choice. She could decide to use "Ms" if she wanted.

The only thing to watch out for is to keep it consistent with any documents/passports. I don't think passports even state a title, but if yours does, keep it consistent.


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you for that information, charrison1988!

In addition to my question above regarding the 28 day rule for financial evidence and paying for super priority, I have just had a last minute issue with the online application...

A questions asks "Have you previously lived in a country outside the UK including your country of birth?" which my wife would obviously select "yes" as she has lived in her country of birth most of her life. I'm just wondering if this is where she needs to list every time she went to another country (not UK and not home country) for short term studies (a few weeks) and/or for holiday? Her passport will clearly show these travels already, so is this section asking for overall immigration history or literally living somewhere permanently? When given the option to add more countries, it says "Add another country the applicant has visited or lived in" and this is why I am so confused....


----------



## charrison1988 (Apr 5, 2016)

Steve8888 said:


> Thank you for that information, charrison1988!
> 
> In addition to my question above regarding the 28 day rule for financial evidence and paying for super priority, I have just had a last minute issue with the online application...
> 
> A questions asks "Have you previously lived in a country outside the UK including your country of birth?" which my wife would obviously select "yes" as she has lived in her country of birth most of her life. I'm just wondering if this is where she needs to list every time she went to another country (not UK and not home country) for short term studies (a few weeks) and/or for holiday? Her passport will clearly show these travels already, so is this section asking for overall immigration history or literally living somewhere permanently? When given the option to add more countries, it says "Add another country the applicant has visited or lived in" and this is why I am so confused....


I've just completed that question today. I interpreted it to mean countries she has lived. Simply because that is what the question asks for. It asks for all countries except UK. So as an example for my first entry I put:

Country: Malaysia
Date from: 30 June 1985
Date to: 15 Feb 2007
Reason: Country of birth

I then gave the rest of the history of countries that she's lived in. I actually included periods where she has previously lived in the UK (she came on a student visa about 10 years ago then left again). This was just because it was easier for me to list a complete history rather than have gaps.

For clarification: I did not include trips to foreign countries where she was not living there.


----------



## charrison1988 (Apr 5, 2016)

For the 28 day rule, there is a 'sticky' on this forum:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/b...k/781154-28-day-rule-financial-documents.html


----------



## charrison1988 (Apr 5, 2016)

For the type of appointment you want:

When you've paid the IHS charge you then have to pay your visa application fee. This is the point at which you choose I believe.After that you get redirected to a third party company where you are then able to book appointments etc.


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

charrison1988 said:


> Steve8888 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for that information, charrison1988!
> ...


Exactly what charrison1988 says - I only included countries I have lived permanently in (apart from the UK)

Do not include holidays 

You can include the weeks spent in the country she studied in


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Steve8888 said:


> PurpleSkies said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Steve8888
> ...


The 28-day rule starts from the date you pay 

You are taken to pay IHS first and then given an option of selecting the new service or existing one 

You can then select super priority and book your centre

I would recommend printing your application form (you can use it as a reference for your next application)

After you book your appointment, you are sent an email with an attachment with appointment details and QR code - you must print this and bring it to your appointment as you aren’t allowed in without one

The payment was simpler than expected 

Let me know if you have any questions 😊


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Thank you for all the feedback everyone!

With regards to the 28 day rule, is this still the online application date or would it be the appointment date if we choose super priority? My latest bank slip is dated for 22nd January.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

When applying outside the UK, it is always the date of online application submission


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

clever-octopus said:


> When applying outside the UK, it is always the date of online application submission


Hi! What about applying from inside the UK? It is a FLR (M) first extension following fiancé visa so we are applying online.


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi everyone!

Due to some issues with the 28 day rule for financial documents, we've had to postpone our application until the end of next week after I get paid for this month. It's annoying having to redo some of the application again but better be safe than get rejected...

Going back to the question "Have you previously lived in a country outside the UK including your country of birth?" on the online application form, my wife has put her "Date you lived there from" as her date of birth and "Date you lived there to" as the date she came to the UK on her fiancé visa. Will writing these dates be an issue if she has also stayed in another country (not home country or UK) for short term studies between the dates she has listed above? Obviously we will be separately listing these study dates/details in the application too but not sure if there will be any issues listing them alongside her country of birth dates/details. Could we alternatively mention in "Reason you lived there" section that we will additionally be listing the short term study details which have taken place between the dates listed?

The online application form also asks "Do you have a valid national identity card?" and I'm not sure if my wife has one based on the description and if she does, whether she needs to provide a scanned copy of the card too for the application? Her nationality is South Korean and she is already providing her original passport... so we are not sure why this question is here?

Thank again.


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Steve8888 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Due to some issues with the 28 day rule for financial documents, we've had to postpone our application until the end of next week after I get paid for this month. It's annoying having to redo some of the application again but better be safe than get rejected...
> 
> ...


Hi Stevie8888,

How long did your wife spend studying short term? What visa was she on?

If she was on a tourist visa, don’t include it 

If on a student visa, then:
Name of country: South Korea
Dates: date of birth - date of study in other country
Reason: country of birth

Country: xxxxxx
Dates: date study started- date finished
Reason: short term study in xxxx

Country: South Korea 
Date: date finished studying - date left for the UK
Reason: country of birth 

South Korea does have national ID. There is a13-digit residents registration number she needs to fill in

Upload a scanned copy of the card in the “other documents” section to be on the safe side

I am guessing that national ID is required if further checks are needed

Also, the Home Office shares data with national and overseas entities (remember you have to give consent before being allowed to start the application)


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Glad you're still around, PurpleSkies!

She was on a short term study visa in China a few times and stayed there for maybe 1 or 2 months at a time (she has the matching china visa vignettes on her passport to confirm). If that's the case, there's gonna be a huge listing of country details. For example, it will look something like this:

Country - Dates - Reason

South Korea - D.O.B to Sep 2014 - Country of birth
China - Sep 2014 to Oct 2014 - Short term study
South Korea - Oct 2014 to Jan 2015 - Country of birth
China - Jan 2015 to Mar 2015 - Short term study
South Korea - Mar 2015 Jul 2015 - Country of birth
UK - Jul 2015 to Aug 2015 - Holiday
South Korea - Aug 2015 to Sep 2015 - Country of birth
China - Sep 2015 to Nov 2015 - Short term study
South Korea - Nov 2015 to Jan 2016 - Country of birth
UK - Jan 2016 to Mar 2016 - Short term study
South Korea - Mar 2016 to Nov 2016 - Country of birth
UK - Dec 2016 to Feb 2017 - Holiday
South Korea - Feb 2017 to Dec 2017 - Country of birth
UK - Dec 2017 to Apr 2018 - Short term study
South Korea - May 2018 to Oct 2018 - Country of birth
UK - Oct 2018 to Feb2019 - Fiance visa

Wouldn't this be too much on the application form? I'm guessing the purpose of this section is for my wife to include her entire immigration history?

And thanks, I will make sure we include my wife's national ID details and upload a scanned copy of it too just in case!


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Steve8888 said:


> Glad you're still around, PurpleSkies!
> 
> She was on a short term study visa in China a few times and stayed there for maybe 1 or 2 months at a time (she has the matching china visa vignettes on her passport to confirm). If that's the case, there's gonna be a huge listing of country details. For example, it will look something like this:
> 
> ...


It is a lot! I would include the China part to be on the safe side as it is related to studies and not tourism

You can leave out the UK trips as the question asks for countries apart from the UK


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Really helpful, thanks again!!! These details have now all been included in the online application form... it was around 20 entries for country details so it took forever lol.

I was suddenly thinking about something that has got me worried again. My parents own the property we are living in so we have provided the land registry document which proves their ownership. Will the date of when we ordered the land registry be taken in to consideration or does this not matter as long as it clearly proves who owns the property? We ordered a new official land registry document for the fiancé visa so it is dated from summer 2018.

Oh, and for anyone who's already booked an appointment or completed the process for FLR M... how early were you able to book for super priority? I'm hoping to book something within 5 working days of paying online. And was Croydon the only one based in London?

Thanks again everyone


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Steve8888 said:


> Really helpful, thanks again!!! These details have now all been included in the online application form... it was around 20 entries for country details so it took forever lol.
> 
> I was suddenly thinking about something that has got me worried again. My parents own the property we are living in so we have provided the land registry document which proves their ownership. Will the date of when we ordered the land registry be taken in to consideration or does this not matter as long as it clearly proves who owns the property? We ordered a new official land registry document for the fiancé visa so it is dated from summer 2018.
> 
> ...


Hi,

The date of the land registry doesn’t matter. I used the same one for my FLR M extension as I had for my 2016 fiancé visa application 

You choose “super priority” when making your payment 

Choose “new services” to book your appointment 

Enter your postcode and you will see centres cloeset to you

I paid the fees on a Thursday and had the option of paid appointments from the Saturday onwards. 

I chose Croydon because of good reviews and free appointments. 

There are other services centres located in libraries across London but I think you need to pay for these appointments 

There is also a premium lounge in central London but it costs £200


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Excellent! Once we submit the online application and book the appointment, how long do we have to upload all the supporting documents? Are you prompted to do it immediately after submitting the application? Or are you able to log back in at a later stage (but before the appointment)? Has anyone had any issues with uploading documents on the new system?

On the application form, it asks "What type of residence permit or visa do you have?" but does not have a list to choose from. We were wondering if typing "Fiance visa" would be sufficient or if we should write what the vignette says (something like marriage/CP + sponsor initials ?).

Another weird question that we found was "Have you lived with your partner continuously for 2 years?" even though we are asked to explain how long we have lived together in a relationship in the previous section (the one that asks you to provide items of correspondence at the same address). As others have mentioned here, this application form is a one size fits all so we were hoping to select "No" and explain that my wife has only been in the UK for 4 months and she was previously in her country of birth. Would this be sufficient information?

Just got paid for this month...so hopefully in a position to complete the application end of this week!!! So exciting and scary at the same time....


----------



## PurpleSkies (Oct 11, 2015)

Steve8888 said:


> Excellent! Once we submit the online application and book the appointment, how long do we have to upload all the supporting documents? Are you prompted to do it immediately after submitting the application? Or are you able to log back in at a later stage (but before the appointment)? Has anyone had any issues with uploading documents on the new system?
> 
> On the application form, it asks "What type of residence permit or visa do you have?" but does not have a list to choose from. We were wondering if typing "Fiance visa" would be sufficient or if we should write what the vignette says (something like marriage/CP + sponsor initials ?).
> 
> ...


Hi 

You have until the day of the appointment to upload documents 

Would recommend you do it sooner as passports take longer to scan 

Check documents after you scan them

You can’t check after uploading on Sopra steria

Hopefully they fix this soon

Also, keep file name and description short on Sopra Steria website 

I can’t remember what I had put for the visa type - think it was marriage 

The 2-year question is more relevant to the FLR M extension 

Yes - state she is on a fiancé visa and you have been living together for 4 months (state the date) when she entered the UK

All the best 🙂

You will be fine!


----------



## Steve8888 (Jul 4, 2018)

Ok, thanks again for your input!!!

I was wondering if anyone is able to respond to my previous enquiry about the property inspection report? It was carried out in June 2018 for the purpose of the fiancé visa and nothing has changed with the property and the occupants since. Would we be able to reuse this report for the first FLR M following an initial period of fiancé visa? We are living in a 4 bedroom house with my parents and my sister. My parents own the property and have provided the land registry and a letter.


----------



## raultrio (Oct 17, 2018)

hi I am switching from fiance visa to flr , I got all the documents gathered booked my appointment with Sopra Steria I have some doubts regarding uploading documents 

My chat history that I submitted for the fiancé visa process is about 190 pages would I be able to upload all that 


And should I print this chat history and take it to the appointment 

They mention that documents are to be checked I opted for a enhanced service point so the fee for checking the documents are included in that 

Please if anyone has any idea about it please help 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

raultrio said:


> hi I am switching from fiance visa to flr , I got all the documents gathered booked my appointment with Sopra Steria I have some doubts regarding uploading documents
> 
> My chat history that I submitted for the fiancé visa process is about 190 pages would I be able to upload all that
> 
> ...


You don't need to present again all the chat evidence you gave for the fiance visa.

You need to show your marriage certificate and proof of you living together since your marriage.


----------



## raultrio (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks Crawford , my appointment is tomorrow


----------



## josigoesbrit (Oct 1, 2018)

When the application asks for Time Lived in the UK, do they want total time, or time lived in the Uk on the current Fiance Visa? (For clarification, I first lived here for 2 years on a Youth Mobility Visa, then went back to Canada for 11 months, applied for the Fiance Visa, and have been back in the UK for 2 months)

Thanks!!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

josigoesbrit said:


> When the application asks for Time Lived in the UK, do they want total time, or time lived in the Uk on the current Fiance Visa? (For clarification, I first lived here for 2 years on a Youth Mobility Visa, then went back to Canada for 11 months, applied for the Fiance Visa, and have been back in the UK for 2 months)
> 
> Thanks!!


Just the time spent on the Fiance visa


----------



## josigoesbrit (Oct 1, 2018)

Crawford said:


> Just the time spent on the Fiance visa


Thanks for the quick reply. I'm still a bit confused. Wouldn't saying that I've only been here two months contradict the information I've provided later in the application about my living situation over the past 3 years?


----------

